# Rocket launcher on a B-24 Liberator



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2012)

Bet a tenner you havent seen this....

























All coming from this ebay WWII US ARMY / AIR FORCE SET OF 11 B&W PHOTOGRAPHS - AIRCRAFT ROCKETS, SECRET. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2012)

That is AWESOME!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (May 23, 2012)

apparently intended for rear defence, too cool, never heard or seen any set up like that, uses the bazooka tubes US fighters useually carried


----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2012)

Here's your ten. Nice one!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2012)

The rockets are fired in an angle above. It could be fragmentation or smoke. Note the difference in angle of the tubes in the different pictures.


----------



## Grampa (May 24, 2012)

Snautzer01 said:


> The rockets are fired in an angle above. It could be fragmentation or smoke. Note the difference in angle of the tubes in the different pictures.


Maby its adjustable from the tailgunner?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2012)

Got this in a book on the B-24 somewhere. From what I remember, it was a 'local' modification, and not very successful. Apparently the flash and smoke on firing scared the [email protected] out of the tail gunner, who couldn't see anything! 
A great indication though, of the measures taken to try to increase defensive armament, after the mauling during day light raids.


----------



## Glider (May 26, 2012)

I believe that some RAF ASW Liberators carried rockets for attacking U Boats


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2012)

I wonder if they ever actually tried using it in combat?


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2012)

I'll see if I can find the info and pic in my library.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2014)

tada..did not think i would find this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Boa (Jan 7, 2014)

When I first looked at the pictures I thought it was an Offensive weapon, like Anti-Sub Rocket Thingy...
But why would they have that when they got 5-8000 pounds of bombs + 10 .50cal


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 7, 2014)

Can't see them hitting anything with it, but I bet it would throw off the aim of an unsuspecting Fw 190 pilot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Boa (Jan 7, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> Can't see them hitting anything with it, but I bet it would throw off the aim of an unsuspecting Fw 190 pilot.


And the Tailgunner...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2014)

Interesting shots! Doubt it would really work though...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 14, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> Can't see them hitting anything with it, but I bet it would throw off the aim of an unsuspecting Fw 190 pilot.



sometimes not hitting the target is worth more...the EA would still have to break off and land just to change his pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Operational installation was completed just before hostilities ceased. But had to be tested in combat conditions to prove concept i believe. Fire selector switch in the tail turret, elevation adjustment in waist, rocket with T-5 *proximity* fuse. The 4.5 HE had the destructive potential of a 105 mm Howitzer and a large bursting. My question remains if the Germans had any notice of this in either Luftwaffe pilot reports or intel, 

Quite a flak weapon it could have been

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2015)

PB4Y-1 fitted with rocket rails to evaluate air launch rockets. 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Dec 14, 2022)

The RAF had two types of rocket installation for the B24 Liberator. This one, which is the one usually published






And a second, less well known one, that fitted inside the aft bomb bay and was reloadable in flight. The rails swung down on a trapeze like affair. I’ve never seen an airborne shot with it deployed and it is usually almost invisible on the ground even with the bomb bay doors open.

Image here of it



https://imgur.io/zkLLoKI?r



And a model of the set up here 





Eduard 672177 - B-24 bomb bay rocket projector 1/72


Eduard 672177 - B-24 bomb bay rocket projector 1/72




kitchecker.com





311 (Czech) squadron used a lot of the latter type during 1944. By Sept 1944 the aircraft began to have the rockets removed. Schnorkelling U-boats didn’t make good rocket targets!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CAC Woomera (Dec 14, 2022)

WOAH this is awesome! I'll have to look into this stuff, I can't say I expected to see such a thing


----------



## DBII (Dec 14, 2022)

Interesting. I have never heard of this before. Was there any thought to making the bomb bay into a weapon bay and installing multiple rocket launchers similar to converting the LST into rocket support ships?


----------



## EwenS (Dec 15, 2022)

DBII said:


> Interesting. I have never heard of this before. Was there any thought to making the bomb bay into a weapon bay and installing multiple rocket launchers similar to converting the LST into rocket support ships?


Not to my knowledge.

By the way it was the LCI(L) and LSM that were used as the basis for support landing craft by the USN in the Pacific not the larger LST. Britain converted a number of LCT to rocket ship LCT(R).


----------

